# ???Mad Men??? star Christina Hendricks might be the sexiest redhead???ever.



## Curt James (Jul 27, 2011)

*“Mad Men” star Christina Hendricks might be the sexiest redhead…ever.*

Posted by Staff (12/03/2010 @ 8:54 pm)

Best known as Joan from the hit AMC show “Mad Men,” the 35-year-old  bombshell from Knoxville has been bouncing around television (no pun  intended) for the last decade. And get this — she’s naturally a blonde,  but has been dying her hair since she was 10 years old.
































From *“Mad Men” star Christina Hendricks might be the sexiest redhead…ever.*

And I haven't forgotten this gem...


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 27, 2011)

she seems smart to me


----------



## Curt James (Jul 27, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> she seems smart to me



While this thread's initial post highlights her... _physique_, Hendricks seems smart to me, too. 

*Christina Hendricks*

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Born *Christina Rene Hendricks, May 3, 1975, Knoxville, Tennessee, U.S.   *Occupation *Actress   
*Years active* 1999???present   
*Known for Role as* Joan Holloway 
*Height *5 feet 8 inches (1.73 m)[1] 
*Spouse *Geoffrey Arend (2009???present)   *

Christina Rene Hendricks* (born May 3, 1975) is an American actress known for her role as Joan Holloway in the AMC cable television series _Mad Men_, and as Saffron in Fox's short-lived series _Firefly_. Hendricks was named "the sexiest woman in the world" in 2010 in a poll of female readers taken by _Esquire_ magazine.[2]
*
Contents*


1 Career
1.1 Cultural influence
 
2 Personal life
3 Awards and nominations
4 Filmography
 *Career*

 Hendricks has made a number of guest television appearances, starting as a regular in the series _Beggars and Choosers_. Since then, she has starred in the series _The Big Time_ and _The Court_, opposite Sally Field and Craig Bierko, as well as the legal drama _Kevin Hill_. She has also had recurring roles in _ER_ and _Firefly_ and guest-starred in episodes of _Angel_, _Miss Match_, _Tru Calling_, _Presidio Med_, _Without a Trace_, and _Las Vegas_. Hendricks starred opposite Kip Pardue in _South of Pico_. _La Cucina_, an award-winning indie film, premiered on Showtime in December 2009 and stars Hendricks as a sexy writer opposite Joaquim de Almeida. She has appeared in four episodes of the NBC TV show _Life_ in the recurring role of Olivia, detective Charlie Crews' soon-to-be stepmother and Ted Earley's love interest. She also starred in music videos for "The Ghost Inside" by Broken Bells,[3] and Everclear's "One Hit Wonder".[_citation needed_]

 Her best-known role is that of Joan Holloway on the award-winning AMC series _Mad Men_.  Hendricks' character is the office manager of advertising agency  Sterling Cooper Draper Pryce (SCDP), providing mentoring to a group of  women who must deal with the come-ons and callousness of professional  advertising executives.

 She is set to appear in a new action-thriller directed by Nicolas Winding Refn called _Drive_ alongside Carey Mulligan and Ryan Gosling.[4]
*
Cultural influence*

 Hendricks, who in July 2010 was a U.S. size 14,[5] has received considerable positive attention due to her voluptuous figure.[6] She has been credited as a role model for full-figured women[5] and was nicknamed the "sexiest woman in the world" in 2010 in a poll of female readers taken by _Esquire_ magazine.[2]

 British Equalities Minister Lynne Featherstone praised Hendricks' hourglass figure  as an ideal shape for women, saying "Christina Hendricks is absolutely  fabulous... We need more of these role models. There is such a sensation  when there is a curvy role model. It shouldn't be so unusual."[5] Hendricks commented in September 2010 that the media is too focused on  women's bodies and not their actual talents, "I was working my butt off  on the show [_Mad Men_] and then *all anyone was talking about was my body.*"[7] 
​

A study by the British Association of Aesthetic Plastic Surgeons attributed a 10% rise in 2010 of the number of British women receiving breast augmentation surgery in part to Hendricks' influence.[8]

_Los Angeles Times_ television critic Mary McNamara says her portrayal of Joan Holloway has revolutionized perceptions of beauty on television.[9]  She has been called the "new modern ideal of Hollywood glamour???full  figured, voluptuous; a throwback to the days of Marilyn Monroe, Jane  Russell and Veronica Lake."[10] British designer Vivienne Westwood  selected her to represent its "Get A Life" Palladium jewelry collection  in March 2011. Westwood described Hendricks as "the embodiment of  beauty."[11]

*Personal life*

  Hendricks is a natural blonde and began coloring her hair red at the age of ten.[12][13] She began acting in children's musical theater productions in Twin Falls, Idaho. On October 11, 2009, Hendricks married actor Geoffrey Arend.[14]

*Awards and nominations *


Won the 2006 SyFy Genre Awards for Best Special Guest/Television for the _Firefly_ episode "Trash".
Nominated for the 2008 Screen Actors Guild Awards for Outstanding Performance by an Ensemble in a Drama Series for _Mad Men_ (2007) shared with Bryan Batt, Anne Dudek, Michael Gladis, Jon Hamm, January Jones, Vincent Kartheiser, Robert Morse, Elisabeth Moss, Maggie Siff, John Slattery, Rich Sommer and Aaron Staton.
Won for the 2009 Screen Actors Guild Awards for Outstanding Performance by an Ensemble in a Drama Series for _Mad Men_ (2008)
Won the 2009 Best Actress???Drama Series for _Mad Men_ at the Monte-Carlo Television Festival
Voted Best Looking American Woman by _Esquire_ magazine in 2010.[15]
Nominated for the 2010 Primetime Emmy Award for Outstanding Supporting Actress in a Drama Series for _Mad Men_
Tied with Margo Martindale for the Critics' Choice Television award for Best Supporting Actress in a Drama Series.
Nominated for the 2011 Primetime Emmy Award for Outstanding Supporting Actress in a Drama Series for _Mad Men_
From *Christina Hendricks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## MDR (Jul 27, 2011)

She is stunning, and I love her work on Mad Men.  Fantastic show.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 27, 2011)

I liked her as that thief on Firefly.  She's added a few lbs since those days but that isn't a bad thing.


----------



## oufinny (Jul 27, 2011)

That is one fine ass ginger!


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm not a fan of redheads...but this one is two thumbs up


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 27, 2011)

Nor am I, but I think that redhead you posted in CJ's Lounge is better looking, Curt.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 27, 2011)

she's too pale and too big for my taste


----------



## maniclion (Jul 27, 2011)

She was kind of hot on Firefly, but my eyes were always fixed on Inara(Morena Baccarin) or Zoe (Gina Torres) who is still looking fine on the new show 'Suits', Larry Fishburne is a lucky man....


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 27, 2011)

maniclion said:


> She was kind of hot on Firefly, but my eyes were always fixed on Inara(Morena Baccarin) or Zoe (Gina Torres) who is still looking fine on the new show 'Suits', Larry Fishburne is a lucky man....



I agree with you about Inara.  Broke my heart when she had short hair in that remake of V on tv last year.  I always had a thing for Kaylee myself.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 28, 2011)

One could tittie fuck this Christina chick for a week and never see the same spot twice.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 28, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Nor am I, but I think that redhead you posted in CJ's Lounge is better looking, Curt.



ahahaHA  _This one?
_


Curt James said:


> YouTube Video


That's just wrong, man.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 28, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ahahaHA  _This one?
> _
> That's just wrong, man.





Touchet, you bastad!

Just like bowling, huh?

We set em up, you knock em down!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jul 28, 2011)

Curt James said:


> And I haven't forgotten this gem...


----------



## Curt James (Jul 28, 2011)

Two times.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jul 29, 2011)

CJ, Now you have me hooked on this women....


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh I'm gonna go to the special hell...





YouTube Video


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 29, 2011)

She's not even a real redhead.  But that wouldn't slow me down.


----------



## toothache (Jul 29, 2011)

Yep...she's smokin'!!!


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 29, 2011)

i blame this on rap music.....she's chunky.......disgusting.......every woman should look like jamie eason (perfection)


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 29, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i blame this on rap music.....she's chunky.......disgusting.......every woman should look like jamie eason (perfection)



There's something wrong with you.  Christina Hendricks is smokin' hot!


----------



## nofear187 (Jul 29, 2011)

Christina Hendricks, ya she is an absolute goddess and I think a couple of months ago 
some people in Hollywood were saying she was " overweight", 
the only conclusion I can come to is they are fag's ( gay men) and only like men to be honest about it!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jul 29, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i blame this on rap music.....she's chunky.......disgusting.......every woman should look like jamie eason (perfection)


----------



## KelJu (Jul 29, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> I liked her as that thief on Firefly.  She's added a few lbs since those days but that isn't a bad thing.




Beat me to it. I feel in love with her when I saw her on that show. Dirty kinky theif!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 29, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i blame this on rap music.....she's chunky.......disgusting.......every woman should look like jamie eason (perfection)




  
You sound like a virgin.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jul 29, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> You sound like a virgin.



no, i just have no interest in fat chics


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jul 29, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> no, i just have no interest in fat chics



Irish...I respect your opinion, but she isn't even fat 

Hell most of the women, in my area of residence, would KILL to look like her


----------



## stucko88 (Jul 29, 2011)

i'd destroy it


----------

